# Suse Linux 9.1 Bootmenü



## Prof-T (19. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab das erste mal in meinem ganzen Leben Linux installiert. Und schon habe ich ein Problem(Frage). Wenn ich den PC hochfahre wird ein Bootmenü(oder so was) angezeigt wo automatisch Linux ausgewählt ist. Dort muss ich dann per Tastatureingabe Windows auswählen, um ins Windows zu gelangen. Sonst wird automatisch Linux gestartet. Ich möchte aber es so haben, dass in diesem Menü automatisch Windows ausgewählt wird, sodass ich per Tastatureingabe Linux auswählen muss, um ins Linux zu gelangen. Ich habe Windows XP Home Edition und Suse Linux 9.1. Ich dane im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

mfg
Prof-T


----------



## generador (19. November 2004)

wenn du kde also die benutzeroberfläche ähnlich wie windows logge dich ein und gehe auf "start" (ka was da jetzt steht) und systemirgendwas und dann auf yast

hier kannst du die bootloader einstellungen machen und windows als standart setzen

wenn du nur eine shell hast gib einfach yast als root ein und dann auch bootloader optionen und windows als standart


----------



## Prof-T (19. November 2004)

Es hat geklappt. Genau das was ich haben wollte. Besten Dank!

mfg
Prof-T


----------



## generador (20. November 2004)

gern geschehen


----------

